# Capo for 8 string?



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 20, 2012)

I need a capo because i'm in a folk/rock band with my brother and some of the 6 string songs we wrote need a capo. Do any of you know of such a capo? Which one should i get and so on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 20, 2012)

Spider Capo XXL

You can even get them custom made to most any width.

Ray


----------



## Osorio (Apr 20, 2012)

I use a Dunlop standard capo on my eight (hellraiser c8). I'm not sure on the model, one of the most basic ones, cost 15 bucks... 
Up to the 3rd fret it holds all 8 strings, on 4th and 5th fret, it mutes one of the strings (you can choose which string you end up muting by placing the capo on top or underneath the neck). After the 6th fret it holds 7 strings perfectly... 

I would recommend; I mean... If you are playing folk / rock, you probably won't need the 8th string, at least not extensively. I'll just point out that if you need the highest string sounding open, and therefore needs the capo from underneath the neck, the capo does get in the way of chords that are very close to itself (the capo), so there is that.
I also tried experimenting with playing with 2 capos, so I could got for some weird tunings, like clip one capo on top of the neck on the 1 fret and another from underneath on the 3rd, would create a sort of drop tuning.

(sorry for extremely convoluted writing, I'm sleepy as fuck...)

EDIT: Spider Capo thing looks awesome. Very interesting that you are able to bar only a few selected strings. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2012)

Spider capo looks very cool. 

I use two Kyser classical capos either side of the fretboard lol, works well. I'd try the spider capo but I want this to work on the very extreme fan of my 9 string so the way the 2 capos 'overlap' might actually be kindof important to me. Classical chosen for flat fretboard radius.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 20, 2012)

I use a Shubb 12-stirng capo on the 8-strings. 

I finally had to replace the rubber sleeve on the one I've had since the early '80s. I'm pretty pleased with the brand, 30 years on....


----------



## leandroab (Apr 23, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I use a Shubb 12-stirng capo on the 8-strings.



Does it work all around the neck?

I use a 12 string capo with my 7 no problems. I wondered if it would work with the 8 string.


----------



## helferlain (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm happy with my G7th Performance Capo. The Classical Guitar model covers all 8 strings on my Agile Intrepid 828 up to the 7th fret.


----------



## Jessy (Apr 23, 2012)

helferlain said:


> I'm happy with my G7th Performance Capo. The Classical Guitar model covers all 8 strings on my Agile Intrepid 828 up to the 7th fret.


I had the same experience, but I wasn't happy with it. It's more than I expected to work, though. That capo is great for 7-strings, though. My problem is that all capos I know of seem to be under the assumption that you're using a single-scale instrument.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2012)

What exactly are you trying to do with your 6 string songs? Do you capo all 6 strings straight across? Bc if that's the case why wouldn't a normal capo across strings 1 - 6 work? I guess you'd technically have it oriented "upside down" but it seems like it should work the same...


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> What exactly are you trying to do with your 6 string songs? Do you capo all 6 strings straight across? Bc if that's the case why wouldn't a normal capo across strings 1 - 6 work? I guess you'd technically have it oriented "upside down" but it seems like it should work the same...



Well I'm trying to capo all 8 for extended purposes. Like maybe a walking tapping bass line mixed with lead soloing. I worded the post wrong, I DO need a capo for the 6 string songs but I want to bar all 8 to have the extended range for writing purposes.


----------



## blackjackslsc8 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just have a buddy hold down the strings while you play and pay him per hour.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for necrobumping this. You have contributed so much to this thread... 

I was actually hoping someone came up with something for this.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 16, 2013)

I realy love using capos and I have one I use with my seven without difficulty, but I need to get a bigger one when I buy my eight. I really love the idea of an 8 with a capo, you can get virtually any standard tuning you want, it's so much awesomeness, it's like painting with all the colors you want on a canvas hehe


----------

